# Weekend finds...



## mrflagman (Jun 30, 2010)

Finally found a chain-driven trike. It is a Murray.










Also this neat little bike. I think it is a Garton.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jun 30, 2010)

The Murray is cool, kinda styled after a Spaceliner


----------



## partsguy (Jun 30, 2010)

I love them! Is there a serial number on the Murray?


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice finds, Greg! That Murray must be a later chain drive design with the main frame looking more like a non-chain drive trike. The earlier ones had the main tube angled down from the head and curving around and up to end just past the seat post. Ebay has replacement pedals for this model if the pedal shaft is 1/2": http://cgi.ebay.com/PEDAL-SLIP-VELO...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58887cfbc4

The red one could very well be a Garton with the letter "G" stamped in the seat back. Has that Garton look to the design.

Dave


----------

